# Sim City 4 wont start



## coolrollin3 (Jul 30, 2008)

I just found an old copy of sim city 4 that i had forgotten about and since i was a big fan of sim city 3000 i wanted to play. so i installed the game. installation went fine. no problem at all. But after, when i tried to play the game wouldn't open. i double click the icon and nothing happens. I was wondering if this could be a graphics related problem. i have an nvidia 8600 gt graphics card with 256 mb of memory. can anyone give me some advice on how to get this game working?


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 16, 2008)

BUMP!

I got the same problem... same exact graphics card.


----------



## Eyce (Aug 15, 2008)

What operating system are you on


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 16, 2008)

I am on window XP SP2.


----------



## coolrollin3 (Jul 30, 2008)

windows xp sp2. same as the other. why would the video card block that game?


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 16, 2008)

I've got no idea, its upsetting because I've been wanting to play Sim City 4 for awhile now, and cannot because of this setback.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm trying a new approach.... I'm Disabling my AntiVirus


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope, even with my anit-virus it doesn't work.... For Flapping ducks, why must this be a royal pain the in ***. I JUST WANT TO PLAY MY DAMN GAME.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay, I've fixed the problem =]

Here is what I've done
---------------------

1. Downloaded the latest patch for SimCity 4 - SimCity 4 Patch Update

2. After download, patch your SimCity 4

3. After you've patched, right click on your SimCity 4 icon, left click properties. Then select the tab that says "Compatibility" then click the box that says "Run in 640 x 480 screen resolution" - Now it will take awhile to load, but once it has loaded you'll be playing SimCity 4 =].

Good Luck.


----------



## coolrollin3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok man, thanks a bunch. i'm gonna go try it. I will tell you what happens. Thanks.


----------



## coolrollin3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, just so you know, that fix didn't work for me. same problem. patch made no difference. i double click the icon and it puts my computer in 640 x 480 but thats it. and the only way to get back to the right resolution is to go into the task manager and end the simcity4.exe process.


----------



## SlickNick321 (Aug 22, 2008)

Same prob here, i bought Simcity 4 yesterday in the classic games section... i was so amped to play when i got home! But i was so peeved when the damn thing just wouldn't start. it would read the CD and think a bit and then.... nothing :| i re-installed and same problem. im upset.


----------

